# Official Game Thread: Pacers @ Bulls 4/04/06 7:30pm CT/CSN-Chicago/WB4/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*PACERS*_ _*@*_ _*BULLS*_


*Tuesday April 3, 2006 United Center, Chicago *


*Season series:* Pacers lead 2-1.

*Last meeting:* Pacers won 95-85 on March 22 in Indianapolis.

*Records:* Pacers 35-36, Bulls 33-40.



*Pacers' probable starters (ppg):*

G Stephen Jackson 15.9, G Jamaal Tinsley 10.0, F Jermaine O'Neal 20.0, F Peja Stojakovic 17.8, C Jeff Foster 5.9

Pacers stats 


*Bulls' probable starters (ppg):*

_G Chris Duhon 8.9, G Kirk Hinrich 15.6, F Andres Nocioni 12.3, F Luol Deng 13.9, C Michael Sweetney 8.5_

Bulls stats 


*Story line:* _In desperate need of another win to remain within striking range of the eighth-place 76ers, the Bulls have not won this season series since sweeping the Pacers 4-0 in 1996-97. The Bulls have won five of the last seven regular-season games at the United Center, but dropped 14 of the last 15 regular-season meetings at Conseco Fieldhouse. The Bulls have defeated the Pacers only seven times in the last 26 matchups. 
_

tribune


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Pacers @ Bulls 4/04/06 7:30pm CT/CSN-Chicago/FSMW/NBALP*

We need this. Please win. 

Don't forget Indiana is only 2.5 games ahead of the Bulls. If they keep falling, eventually it could be them we are fighting with for a spot.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Pacers = tough game. We need our guys on top of our game or we won't have a chance.Hinrich 25pts,Duhon 12-14pts,Deng 15pts 10rebs,Noc 13pts,Chandler 8pts 12rebs,Gordon 20pts and the rest of our reserves contributing.These kinda numbers should be enough to get it done.Am I dreaming? :angel:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

No you are not dreaming.....manybe Malik Allen would also need to chip in 10 points


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

here's hoping BEN GORDON drops a ton of points tonight in a BULLS win!

*afterall, it's his BIRTHDAY!*


(really)


Happy 23rd to Ben!



:cheers:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Happy birthday, Andres!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls hope to creep closer to the postseason Tuesday when they face the reeling Indiana Pacers, who simply want to remain in the playoff picture. 

The Bulls sit 1 1/2 games behind Philadelphia for eighth place in the Eastern Conference. The Pacers are one game ahead of the 76ers. 

*Chicago has won four of its last five games following Saturday's 100-94 triumph over Boston. Kirk Hinrich scored 23 of his 25 points in the second half and Luol Deng, Ben Gordon and Mike Sweetney each added 14 for the Bulls. *

Indiana has lost four straight games and seven of its last nine contests after dropping a 96-89 decision to Milwaukee on Saturday. 

All-Star Jermaine O'Neal collected 27 points, nine rebounds, five assists and four blocks for Indiana. Jamaal Tinsley contributed 15 points and seven assists for the Pacers, who also have dropped five straight road games. 

Indiana has won two of three encounters between the teams this season.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We need this one to gain momentum for the 76'ers games, and I think we'll be able to handle them on our own floor.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 


Injury Report:

*Bulls *

_Chris Duhon (low back pain) is questionable._ Darius Songaila (right foot fracture) is out. For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report at Bulls.com. 

*Pacers *

Stephen Jackson (sprained left ankle) and Scot Pollard (plantar fasciitis) are day-to-day. Fred Jones (torn ligament, left thumb), Jermaine O'Neal (sore left groin), and Jamaal Tinsley (sprained right ankle) are probable.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> my bulls e-news
> 
> 
> Injury Report:
> ...


If we can get Jones to trip over Tinsley's right ankle and jab Jermaine's left groin with his left thumb, we may be on to something.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Must Win game right here.

If we win tonight against Indiana, we'll be .5 behind Philly and 1.5 behind Indiana. With a win against Philly tommorow, we'll be .5 games ahead of Philly, and hopefully Toronto pulls a little magic tommorow night.

I could see us easily getting the 7th seed, although I'd rather play the Pistons.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago win…in my humble opinion 

P.S. Does someone counting my correct predictions ? :angel:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

for what its worth, Cleveland is destroying philly right now, 87-63 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd quarter! 

We need to beat Indy! 

NY is getting slaughtered by the Wiz 66-42, 9 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hopefully we win this game!
Philly are getting their asses handed to them from the cavs tonight. So they will be aware of that leading into the game to give them more fire in the belly to bust their asses tonight.
Anyone know a live free audio feed for tonights game?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yep, Sixers look done, so this is a big one. Cut it to a .5 game lead going into the first game against them tomorrow night.

I didn't realize the Pacers were playing so poorly lately, hopefully we can grab this one on our home court.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kerr on Sweetney's nice post move:

"He'd be a monster if he could do that all game"

Where have I heard that before???


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

So no one knows of a free audio link /?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

OziBull said:


> So no one knows of a free audio link /?


www.thegamelive.com the indiana feed is ok


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Great pass from Duhon to Chandler for a dunk.

The Pacers are overplaying the ball, and the Bulls are beating them backdoor repeatedly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> So no one knows of a free audio link /?


 http://www.worxradio.com/worx.pls


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks lister but what station?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I love the indiana radio : "Look at their guards dogging us, they are all up in our jocks""


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks spongy! Chandler hit two FTs  :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice three by Granger. With Chandler charging at him too.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Of course they're going to hit that shot before the buzzer, that's a given.
Still, 7 point lead after Q1, that's not bad at all.

How bout no collapses today?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Granger is hot.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> How bout no collapses today?


That would be both refreshing and much appreciated.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lithuanians out in force tonight 2000 strong. tv coverage and everything.

ok. did gordon get a birthday shave? lol. ok. 

Jasikevicius hits and the lithuanians love it. 

little jump hook from chandler.

*say what?*

:laugh:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

So Hinrich can hit a running hook across the lane but Chandler can't?!?!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow what a break. Off Dengs foot and Malik knocks it down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What game was bumped up to 7 PM?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> Wow what a break. Off Dengs foot and Malik knocks it down.


so kickball and backcourt?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls v. wiz on april 14th. it's on espn now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's play some D.

We're knocking down shots.

Dumb foul by Deng. Peja layup GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> bulls v. wiz on april 14th. it's on espn now.


 Thanks! another nationally televised game for the rest of the country to see.

I hope it's in HD.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

vlade's in the house. sporting black leather for spring.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice play Tyson. I hope he's alright though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

yikes. what's up with Chandler?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Pacers radio guy is terrible. It sounds like he's reading the yahoo game channel.

The color guy sounds like he's at a rodeo.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Tyson has an offense game???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful move by Noc on Jermaine.

Jermaine blocked!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk can't guard that but he should have defended better against JO.

Gordon with the jumper. We are shooting very well.

Stephen Jackson with the hook shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, Gordon shaved his head? Gotta hit em up on IM about that!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a clean strip for the ball and he was underneath of SJax.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tough move to the glass by Tyson. on a screen and roll. fouled.

missed the first FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and the second. 

Granger is doing great. another three.

Pargo shakes Foster. step back jumper and it's GOOD.

Granger halfcourt shot. Almost GOOD.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Jesus one of those indiana commentators is frustrating me with his Boooomm Baby call :curse:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes! I can actually watch a Bulls game not on WGN Superstation!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

As Stacey King says, "get it in gear" fellas.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing Deng needs to work on is his three-point shooting.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Looking pretty sluggish here in the 3rd.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Malik Allen has no IQ.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that's a lot of lithuanians


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well Malik draws the charge. way to go!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc off the curl is good!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We cant rebound defensively


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson with a block on Peja. and another.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Ben too slow to ever dribble penetrate?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Is Ben too slow to ever dribble penetrate?


 He's not really explosive. defenders get in front of him pretty easily.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc with the drive and bucket. 

Noc has been keeping us in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Is Ben too slow to ever dribble penetrate?


and he stops and pops for the jumper on the fastbreak. That was terrible and weak.

DRIVE and draw the foul before the guy in front can defend.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

why didnt ben take it to the rim?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. those lithuanians are obnoxious. 

3:05 IND - S. Jasikevicius enters game for P. Stojakovic

they go NUTS!

cut to darius songaila cracking up. 

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There you go. Ben gets ahead and slashes, contorts his body to get around harrison.
misses the layup but got to the line.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're simply out-talented out there. Busting our butts on D while accomplishing little to nothing. They got a better player at every position. We'll have to play a SUPER game from here on to win. And it's gotta start with Ben heating up. I can't see us stopping them.

Ugh....Ben gets his ball stolen while making a face-up move :curse:. That shouldn't happen in the NBA.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik short jumper GOOD. 

76-71.

Granger to SJax. for three. GOOD. 79-71.

Noc has it. to Gordon. Johnson swipes at it and steals it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What is up with Gordon.... lookin pretty horrible.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

argh


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben's annoying me tonight. He picks up little fouls after he messes up on offense.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Future said:


> What is up with Gordon.... lookin pretty horrible.



it's his birthday.



:|


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

does Ben Gordon have a twin? because this twin sucks ***!




What happend to him? seems like he has lost a step,his shot,and can't even pass?



really,who is this guy?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Down by 10 entering the fourth. Someone reassure me and say we are going to pull this out.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> it's his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> :|


Well, let's hope he's "cookin' sumthin'" in the fourth quarter.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

To tell you the truth, if we lose, I won't be mad, because I've come to terms with the fact that even if we make the playoffs, these guys are not even close to ready to make it far. They need to work so much on their games that it's not even funny to watch them play.

Well, I'll say this, unless we win against Philly tomorrow OR on Saturday, consider us the 9th seed in the playoffs this year (think about it for a second). lol

Man we need some changes this summer.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I got the feeling all game that the Pacers would pull away. The Pacers are just too good to lose a meaningful game like this....

Also, I know we were ragging on the Bulls at the beginning of the year for not starting out well, but now it seems like most games they start great and then struggle the next 2 quarters. Today: 34 points i think and then 37 the next 2 quarters. Pretty bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo jumper MISSED.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Saras for three. GOOD. that really hurt.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Well, I'll say this, unless we win against Philly tomorrow OR on Saturday, consider us the 9th seed in the playoffs this year (think about it for a second). lol


:dead:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team ain't going to the playoffs... and if we do, SWEEP by the Pistons. Bulls can't even handle Indiana in a huge game of importance.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Why Do We Suck?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. pargo really sucks.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

this team lost to ALTLANTA!

AND WE LOOK LIKE THE DUMP i TOOK THIS MORNING!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They are playing very good defense, especially inside. We can't get anything going downlow since they are flying all over the ball.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Pargo should just go away

He leads the league in shooting the ball with 18 seconds or more left on the shot clock.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That paper airplane thrown onto the court is more entertaining then this team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Future said:


> This team ain't going to the playoffs... and if we do, SWEEP by the Pistons. Bulls can't even handle Indiana in a huge game of importance.


You'd think they would have matured after what they did last year, but no. 

They just end up getting crippled in important games (The Milwaukee game, this one. The last Indiana game at Conseco Fieldhouse).

Very disappointing. I miss last year!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

please skiles, take out pargo. i beg of you


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Statistically speaking, it looks like the offensive rebounds are killing the Bulls tonight. Trailing by 15 while shooting nearly 50% is horrible.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Has anyone found Ben Gordon yet?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bulls curl up in the fetal position in their biggest game to date this season. Ugh.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

How is it that every game we deem a "must win" we lose?

at Mil, at Ind, vs. Ind. We will lose both to the Sixers


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

"And another paper airplane comes onto the court."

In some way that is the story of the year for the bulls. someone draw the connection for me.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

kirkisgod said:


> Down by 10 entering the fourth. Someone reassure me and say we are going to pull this out.


I wish I could. But it's looking worse by the minute. It seems right when they found out the 76ers lost, they tightened up and now can't hit a shot.....but then again we go through this every game. All year, every game there has been that one 5 minute spam where nothing falls for us, and everything falls for the other team.

This team is bad in big games, and because of that I am expecting a very slow start tomorrow night .


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Sweets reminds me of a really fat baby Eddie Curry!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I hate sports, the Bulls suck ugh.....blah blah blah future and draft picks, but it would be nice to see a winner currently...or to show up for a big game....or to play even half as good as they do at times during the game all game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally someone knows how to score!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well 17 point lead. 

our offensive execution is pretty bad.

Duhon up and under reverse layup GOOd and one.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We are coming back I feel it


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> The Bulls curl up in the fetal position in their biggest game to date this season. Ugh.


What do you expect. We lost our confidence when AD went to NY. And we also lost our leadership, our defensive presence inside, the veteran of the group, and the only muscle in the post. ALL IN ONE GUY!!!!!

Very disappointing. I'm trying to stop from swearing by head off. How does this team go from being great in the clutch and pretty much during the entire year to this? Crap, crap, crap. Pure garbage.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This is about the time of the game last year when Ben would take over and hit 3-4 Threes.

Too bad we don't have that Gordon fella on the team this year...


Edit: Oh wait he just hit one


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney is in with Tyson. That's a better lineup. because we can board.

Ben for three. nice.

90-79


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Birthday boy finally strikes.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Stupid station ID made me miss Gordon's shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> We are coming back I feel it


 keep feeling it.

If Ben can work his magic.

I just want to see effort. We dug ourselves in it. Can we at least not lay down and die.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

This Ben Sucks!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

FUNdamentals are FUN. So lets practice them Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Birthday boy finally strikes.


freakin A. Don't stand in front of the guy who keeps poking at the ball.

Ben loses another ball against Anthony Johnson.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the next 8 minutes are the season if you think about it. how do they respond.

and ben hits the three.

bulls gotta play like they ****in' want it. 


:sigh:

oh ben. tries to get cute and lost the ball. that's amateur.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc posts up. layup MISS. Tyson tips it in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Stil have a chance.

WAKE THE **** UP BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Come on Bulls. Keep fighting...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Good head fake on O'Neal for Sweetney.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers quick shot. Sweetney boards

Duhon drives. dish. loses it. Sjax has it. tapped away. Duhon has it. drives. 

Good feed to Sweetney downlow. fakes layup GOOD.

Carlisle calls the timeout.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

ben-go time. its gotta be. i want playoff tickets!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sweets!! Hell of a job by him!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweets good boards!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

baby sweets


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

stolen. Duhon for three. MISS. Sweetney boards.

to Noc. for three. MISS. Sweetney boards.
Sweetney inside. off the glass GOOD!

Sweetney is our savior


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Go Birthday Boy!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here we go!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

traveling on the Jermaine.

foul on Peja.

Noc to Ben in the corner for three. MISS.

Saras loses it.

Ben for three. GOOD!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Ben Sighting


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Live and die by the jumper.....

Tonight we die


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That was such a flop by Tinsley. Gordon takes advantage with the wide open 3!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That three was wide open. he better have knocked that shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that was great. tyson was like, come on man, he's down, shoot it.

huge three.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank God somebody told Ben that your not supposed to GIVE presents on your birthday.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It really is nothing we are doing. They are giving it away to us. We are still making stupid mistakes. hopefully we can execute better and finish this rally.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Peja baseline jumper MISS.

Noc boards.

Kirk to Sweetney back to Kirk. back to Sweetney

spins fakes layup GOOD!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sweets, nice freakin move on Jermaine Oneal!! 92-90 now.


Stupid *** shot by KIRK!! GIVE IT TO SWEETNEY!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweets got a post game again!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JO vs. Sweetney. turnaround jumper MISS. Noc boards.

Tyson called for the over the back foul.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It really is nothing we are doing. They are giving it away to us. We are still making stupid mistakes. hopefully we can execute better and finish this rally.


I think the Pistons should advance straightly to the second round of the playoffs...neithe us nor the Sixers deserve to be in them


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AJ loses it.

fastbreak layup by Ben!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GREAT D BY BEN!!! 

Way to Get Johnson BACK!!!!! TIE GAME!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben gets revenge on Anthony Johnson AND a layup!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

what a comeback!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson draws the offensive foul!!! from Peja


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Charge BABY


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Ben. for three. MISS. darn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jermain to Sjax against Kirk. turnaround teardrop GOOD.

94-92 2:14 left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

never say die!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

I hate this Jackson guy!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If only Ben had MADE that. It's a different game when you take the lead. Now we're looking up again.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice to see we're not laying down...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Those back-of-the-rim misses are just plain cruel.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yup this is more like the "set us up for failure" Bulls


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

No IFS!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Roy, Brewer or Carney woulda woulda be nice guarding jackson on that last play...


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Win it for skiles. win it for me


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Stephen Jacksonn always plays good against us....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GET OUT OF HERE>

Ben for three.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn BEN!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

he pulled that out of his butt.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Holy Mother Of Gordon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Foster with the long range two. GOOD.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ben Is Back


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BiRTHDAY BOY!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG Ben is feeling it.

jumper GOOD


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben is "COOKIN SUMTHIN!"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney called for the foul.

He did a nice job in the fourth.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's his birthday!


:rbanana:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Ben is "COOKIN SUMTHIN!"


I believe he is cooking "suttin"...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jermaine misses the first FT.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

15 offensive rebounds we've given up.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WE've been outrebounded all night long


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Come on, gotta pull it out, talk about heartbreak if they blow it now after that comeback.
Let's go Ben.

O'Neal at the line, 53 seconds left.
Clanks the first!

And the second, board Deng!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

97-96 Bulls 53.6 left.

Kirk brings it up.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa! We are winning!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc drives. layup GOOD!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc stepping up still!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

so much Heart!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

HOw about that UC crowd eh boys.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice take by Noc!
3 point lead.

Gotta D up now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

FINALLY we got a defensive rebound.

Up 3. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If we can grab this one, we will definitely take the Sixers spot. I gotta think these guys would then be extra motivated for those games.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni 

omg
omg
omg


good lord. my heart can't take this!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jermaine missed both. Kirk had an open bucket (with JO there though) around the baseline but he decided to bring it back out. went to Noc and he drove and the layed it in softly around the rim. brilliant.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This Game Reminds Me Of Last Year

4q, Big Defense, Wow


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This game is almost leaving me in tears (of joy).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, no 3s guys!! Win this one!!!!


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Nocioni layup!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When sloth says its a must win game, Bulls win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

32.1 secs left. They have a foul to give

99-96 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5 second violation!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Five seconds!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GREAT D!!!!!! Reminding me of last years team!!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

huge--huge--huge


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They have to foul! 

31.4 secs left EDIT. they had a foul to give.

Not opting to foul, skiles calls a timeout.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nocioni said:


> Nocioni layup!!!!!!


What's up fellow Pinoy.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

man, it is hilarious reading a 5 sec violation on gamecast. thank god it wasn't deng doing it again this time, but johnson


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy we got the most idiotic commentators in the country. Look at the shotclock u idiots! Indiana isn't forced to foul.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

holy effin [email protected]#@[email protected]!!!###

!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. 

great defense.

meanwhile tom dork just cannot buy a clue.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Big possession. Eat up ALL the clock. Don't take a quick shot. Score a basket and the game is ours!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is crazy.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

we need to make the Playoffs,even if its just for the experience


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Indiana commentary is very neutral. Kinda surprising considering the Pacer fanbase.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fourth quarter heroics again baby!!! thats wonderfull!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> meanwhile tom dork just cannot buy a clue.


It's like the blind leading the blind with REd and Dore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three. GOOD!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

BEN is a killer!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DAGGER BY THE BIRTHDAY!!! wAY TO WAKE UP IN THE FOURTH!!! GAME OVER!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben - drain!

That's game.
0.5 games down now!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AND Ben delivers the DAGGER. What an incredible 4th qtr performance.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Remember spongy---I CALLED IT


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, what a win!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

game of the year!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow! I love these guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*just huge. just enormous.*

ben scores 23 on his 23rd.

wow. he really stepped it up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> Remember spongy---I CALLED IT


I do remember.

I didn't stop believing.


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

ooohHH man!! that was awesome guys!! amazing play by play, haha. I dont read the play by plays here, as I'm often just checking nba.com unless its a really close game. once I noticed the comeback in the 4th I came right on over and started refreshing nonstop. that was awesome and you guys are great!! Thanks for that and GO BULLS!!!
goin to Chicago this weekend and watchin the BULLS vs Philly!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

What a win. From 17 down in the 4th, with 7 guys in double figures and some vintage Gordon to end the game...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Theres one thing for certain about the Bulls, they almost ALWAYS entertain.


Wow, I can't tell which game gave me a better "WTF??" feeling, the Charlotte opener or this one WOW

IM SORRY FOR THE DOUBTING


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

money!

man what a game

Bulls win
Indy loss
Philly loss
Bucks loss
Knicks loss
Bobcats win

perfect.

2 more this week and it's all good


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Go Bull!!!!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

cant wait to see the highlights spongy!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes another Pinoy Bulls fan!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

classic 4th quarter ben gordon tonight. 

4th double double in a row for nocioni

kirk, malik and sweetney all SOLID.

great win. best comeback of the year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jordanwasprettygood said:
 

> money!
> 
> man what a game
> 
> ...


wow. everything went our way today.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT was that????????

WE WIN!!

SEEMS LIKE GORDON TURNED TO JORDAN ON HIS 23rd WITH 23 POINTS!!!

Scratch whatever I said before. Seems like the season ain't over yet..

Why do we only wait to play in the 4th. It's hard to watch them the first couple quarters, but I guess it's OK if you get the win. WHICH WE DID!!!!!

YAY!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Good contributions from 8 players:

Ben
Andres
Sweets
Kirk
Luol
Tyson
Malik
Chris

We just need depth to make this team a real contender.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lister333 said:


> cant wait to see the highlights spongy!!!!


hopefully I can cap the comcast highlights.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Let's now take 2 against the Sixers and continue our run into the playoffs!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, we already are in the playoffs since I consider the Philly series as that: a mini playoffs series. There is going to be playoffs atmosphere in both games, and we should win no matter what. More than ever, "No excuses". 

Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

As far as Bulls games go, this almost measures up to the Bulls' comeback in Game 6 of the 1992 Finals.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I was listening to the game on the free link to the Indiana cast, cause my ESPN 1000 wasn't coming in clear. I was getting tired of the old guy who kept saying got to get a stop, got to get a stop, come on guys, boom baby. Indiana was building their lead and I was getting tired of listening to them.

So, finally my ESPN was coming in a little clearer and right when I switched to Neil and Bill, the Bulls started their run!! Much better to listen to on the Bulls radio network than Indiana's! 

Playoffs can be in our hands, 7th spot is a possibility if Indiana and Philadelphia keep losing. (We have to keep winning though!)


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

seriously...my blood pressure is high because of this team.

when ben clutches it up like this...i can't help but want to smack myself for wanting to trade him...what a weapon that kid is.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The funny thing is that Duhon's layup foul and one was what started this comeback.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What a great win tonite, I really love this team's players. Never say die, down by 17 w/ 9 minutes and they turned it on  

Is it just me wanting to see Sweets do well or is he actually starting to contribute? BTW the last 2 games Sweets build has looked leaner


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Arguably the best team chemistry in the league. Ben led the comeback, but it definitely wasn't a stand around and watch Ben comeback.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

spongyfungy...could you please upload the 4th quarter or any highlights of Ben ripping the Pacers????


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh fourth quarter highlights of this game would be awesome! would of been unreal to watch


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm watching a Pacers post-game show, and Bulls had 50 points in the paint against 28 by the Pacers.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

L.O.B said:


> What a great win tonite, I really love this team's players. Never say die, down by 17 w/ 9 minutes and they turned it on
> 
> Is it just me wanting to see Sweets do well or is he actually starting to contribute? BTW the last 2 games Sweets build has looked leaner


I expect Sweets (if not traded) to be a solid contributor from the get-go next season. IF they get together to workout with Ben, Kirk, Duhon, Luol and Noc, they can do it. And his contract extension is getting near, so he must perform at any cost.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Playoffs can be in our hands, *7th spot is a possibility if Indiana* and Philadelphia keep losing. (We have to keep winning though!)


I was starting to think the same thing, but I can't imagine an easier schedule to finish the season than what Indiana has:

New York (twice)
Toronto (twice)
Charlotte
Minnesota
Boston
Orlando
Detroit

They should win all but the Detroit (and possibly Orlando) game handily.....

Let's take care of business against the Phillies and see what happens from there.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Listening to the skiles postgame comments on comcast--and he never resists an opportunity to throw ben under the bus


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I was looking over that on NBA.com, yet Washington, Milwaukee, and Philadelphia all have very tough schedules to finish the season. We have better conference records than Phila and Indiana. I agree we need to focus on Philadelphia first.

When this team digs in like they did against Boston twice and tonight, anything is possible. What sucks is that if wasn't for the 4th quarter collapse against Orlando, we would be in the 8th spot right now! Something to think about, I just hope that game doesn't come back to bite us in the butt?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Spongy, is there anyway you can just show the last 9:30 of the 4th quarter for those of us who didn't see the game? lol... I was goin nuts whent he bulls were coming back even tho i was just listenin to the radio


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Or a torrent file.....anything for us overseas Bulls fans will be much appreciated spongyfungy


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

85 viewers on the Bull page right now.....

44 members
41 guests

I say again:

*Go Bull!!!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

How did skiles throw ben under the bus in the post game comments?
What he say?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> The Bulls curl up in the fetal position in their biggest game to date this season. Ugh.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

:sigh: 

Totally forgot the Bulls played tonight until I saw this thread.

Sounds like I missed a thriller.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I checked the Indianapolis Star this morning and they were talking about how the Pacers had a chance to move ahead of the Bucks in the standings. Nothing about tonight's game at all.

And I think the Pacers can lose to Toronto and Charlotte.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big win for the bulls!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you want to see the game, buy it on google for 3.99.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

sloth said:


> If you want to see the game, buy it on google for 3.99.


Yeah but most of these games are not sold outside the US


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

somebody please... Give highlights!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_By ANDREW SELIGMAN, AP Sports Writer
April 4, 2006_


_CHICAGO (AP) -- *Ben Gordon scored 16 of his 23 points in the fourth quarter, and the surging Chicago Bulls moved closer to a playoff spot, rallying from a 17-point deficit to beat the struggling Indiana Pacers 102-96 on Tuesday night.

The Bulls (34-40) moved to within a half-game of Philadelphia -- which lost by 33 points to Cleveland -- for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference and 1 1/2 games of the seventh-place Pacers. Chicago visits the 76ers on Wednesday and hosts them on Saturday.*

Gordon hit four 3-pointers during the fourth quarter and the jumper that put the Bulls ahead for good, 97-96 with 1:16 remaining to lead the Bulls to their third straight victory and fifth in six games.

*With a 90-73 lead early in the fourth, the Pacers (35-38) appeared to have the win locked up. But the Bulls came roaring back with a 19-2 run.

Gordon hit two threes and capped the surge with a steal and breakaway layup to tie the game at 92 with just over 3 minutes left in the game.*

After a basket by Indiana's Stephen Jackson, Gordon hit a 28-footer from the top as the shot clock expired to make it 95-94 with 1:51 left. The Pacers' Jeff Foster scored, but Gordon struck again.

This time, he hit a jumper to put the Bulls ahead for good, 97-96 with 1:16 remaining. And after Jermaine O'Neal missed two free throws, Andres Nocioni made it 99-96 with a finger roll with 32.1 seconds remaining.

The Pacers called timeout, then turned it over with a five-second violation. Gordon hit his fourth 3 of the quarter 16 seconds later for the final score.

Kirk Hinrich scored 15 points for the Bulls, and Nocioni added 14 points and 12 rebounds.

Jackson scored 22 for Indiana, which has lost five straight and six of seven.

Seemingly a lock to make the playoffs a few weeks ago, the seventh-place Pacers' grasp on a postseason spot continues to loosen.

They went on a 9-0 run to grab a 68-60 lead midway through the third, with Jackson scoring five points and O'Neal adding four. Jackson hit a 3 late in the third to start a 14-2 run that extended into the final quarter.

After two free throws by Chicago's Luol Deng made it 81-73 41 seconds into the fourth, Indiana's Sarunas Jasikevius hit a three. And the Pacers' lead reached 17 -- 90-73 -- on two free throws by David Harrison._






.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mw2889 said:


> somebody please... Give highlights!!!


The first half highlights are up at http://www.nba.com. The rest of the highlights will show up there shortly.

NBA Coast to Coast showed Tyson's baby hook from the first half. He's got to do that more often.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> big win for the bulls!!!


TBF, where are my Carson Ribs


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

One of my favorite posts of the year was during a Bulls game earlier this year. Apologies because I forget who posted it, but it is appropriate here.



> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this team. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

highlights ETA : 17 minutes.

Skiles Postgame Comments


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> Listening to the skiles postgame comments on comcast--and he never resists an opportunity to throw ben under the bus



he's such a jerk.

i hope the players have a better understanding of his personality...cause i know i'd be like WTF is i was ben..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynn said:


> 85 viewers on the Bull page right now.....
> 
> 44 members
> 41 guests
> ...


you know what? I say just register!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> he's such a jerk.
> 
> i hope the players have a better understanding of his personality...cause i know i'd be like WTF is i was ben..


Honestly, he played like crap until about the time Sweetney came in the 4th. He was losing the ball everywhere and was getting outplayed by Anthony Johnson. That usually leads to a benching by Skiles and we're lucky that he got to stay on and not dribble so much. Catch and shoot, catch and shoot should be his mantra.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's the Yousendit link : http://s44.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1VL5DRLQZXDU7343V3XPOHWLJB

extended highlights maybe tommorow morning.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks heaps spongy downloading now! 
Your the man :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

You are the greatest spongy!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Se efxaristw spongyfungy.....

which means THANK YOU spongyfungy!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Thanks heaps spongy downloading now!
> Your the man :banana:





nanokooshball said:


> You are the greatest spongy!


Thanks!

1000000.00 points donated to OziBull successfully!
1000000.00 points donated to nanokooshball successfully!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

unBULLievable said:


> Se efxaristw spongyfungy.....
> 
> which means THANK YOU spongyfungy!!!!


you too 
1000000.00 points donated to unBULLievable successfully!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Here's the Yousendit link : http://s44.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1VL5DRLQZXDU7343V3XPOHWLJB
> 
> extended highlights maybe tommorow morning.


Thanks. 

That twisting three by Ben to take the lead was ridiculous.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lol, spongy-the anti-grinch


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

With yesterday's loss (see team represented in avatar) coupled with Ben's "classic" huge 4th quarter, I think it's best for my own basketball fandom sanity that we trade Ben now so I don't expect anything huge from this Chicago team I follow. I need to keep my expectations low, and focus my energy wasted on team analysis and message board posting on something that can benefit society.

Dang. Sorry to have yet another Ben-centered-post, but if scoring 16 points in the 4th quarter (including 4 dagger shots) of a game against another team vying for the playoffs that had just built a 17 point lead with less than 9 minutes to go (in an otherwise tight game) is not a sign of stardom/a player you build with/around, I really don't know what is.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow! great highlights! That three by ben was ridiculous! he was in a zone!
Wats these points do sponge?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

thanx spongy!!!!can wait to sse the extended highlight version tomorrow!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles is only being a jerk so he can keep Ben grounded. Last thing the Bulls need is an inflated ego.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*"Just the energy the crowd had...I don't know if it was the Lithuanians...but we need to invite them to more games," said Gordon, who emerged from a recent shooting slump with a shaved head, "Just to change my luck."*


lol. it was the lithuanians! :laugh:


Fred Mitchell in the Tribune


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> *"Just the energy the crowd had...I don't know if it was the Lithuanians...but we need to invite them to more games," said Gordon, who emerged from a recent shooting slump with a shaved head, "Just to change my luck."*
> 
> 
> lol. it was the lithuanians! :laugh:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Here's the Yousendit link : http://s44.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1VL5DRLQZXDU7343V3XPOHWLJB
> 
> extended highlights maybe tommorow morning.


All those Gordon jumpers hit nothing but net. So beautiful. 

Thanks a bunch spongy!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damnit.. very pissed at my pacers atm.. :curse: 
but congrats on your win


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

SALO said:


> All those Gordon jumpers hit nothing but net. So beautiful.
> 
> Thanks a bunch spongy!


What a game. I wish Ben weren't so streaky but there aren't very many players in the NBA who can do what he did tonight. 16 in the 4th? And on his 23rd birthday. I really think we ought to be patient with Gordon, that was just really freaking special tonight.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Skiles is only being a jerk so he can keep Ben grounded. Last thing the Bulls need is an inflated ego.




he's just tryin' to justify to the media that the negative things is why he's still coming off the bench...no matter how many wins his clutch play gives us.

i understand and all...but seriously...it's almost like that guy u work with that is so anal with the rules...some times things are meant to be broken...don't always have to follow the rule book to the letter.

skiles doesn't leave any room to deviate...he's terrible for young players...he doesn't give them the opportunity to explore what they can do.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

where ´s the extend highlight spongy?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> where ´s the extend highlight spongy?





spongyfungy said:


> extended highlights maybe tommorow morning.


Patience is the key.

You're a lifesaver Spongy, keep up the excellent work! *downloads*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

extended highlights


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> *"Just the energy the crowd had...I don't know if it was the Lithuanians...but we need to invite them to more games," said Gordon, who emerged from a recent shooting slump with a shaved head, "Just to change my luck."*
> 
> 
> lol. it was the lithuanians! :laugh:


I know few days went past, but can you tell me more about it? How was it provided on TV. Didi cameras showed it often? Is it usual thing (annual, monthly or smth?) or maybe any link having info or pictures about it. Im really curious because... blah... Im a Lithuanian


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> extended highlights


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> I know few days went past, but can you tell me more about it? How was it provided on TV. Didi cameras showed it often? Is it usual thing (annual, monthly or smth?) or maybe any link having info or pictures about it. Im really curious because... blah... Im a Lithuanian


The enitre upper deck was filled with Lithuanians cheering on Sarunas Jasikevicius. They were louder than any Bulls fans for the first three and a half quarters.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ndistops said:


> The enitre upper deck was filled with Lithuanians cheering on Sarunas Jasikevicius. They were louder than any Bulls fans for the first three and a half quarters.


They were louder thru the first 3 1/2 quarters of every regular season game the past two seasons.

Too bad Darius doesn't have that type of draw


----------

